# Crocodile



## Nat Academy (Mar 15, 2021)

To view the photo in high resolution, please click on the below link:
Animals - crocodile (2) / Clickasnap


----------



## Space Face (Mar 16, 2021)

I think you'd get a better response if you posted the picture instead of a link.


----------



## Nat Academy (Mar 16, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I think you'd get a better response if you posted the picture instead of a link.


Thanks For your reply.
Actually, I have posted a link because I have other photos in the Album so that everyone can view as well.
Anyways, I have added the photo to the post.
Best Regards.


----------



## nokk (Mar 16, 2021)

thanks for adding the photo to the post.  a lot of us are pretty leery about clicking on links, esp. ones like clickasnap that are pay per view.  

wonderfully detailed croc.  i love the light you've caught in it's eye and those pointy teeth sticking out.  was this in the wild or captive?


----------



## Nat Academy (Mar 16, 2021)

nokk said:


> thanks for adding the photo to the post.  a lot of us are pretty leery about clicking on links, esp. ones like clickasnap that are pay per view.
> 
> wonderfully detailed croc.  i love the light you've caught in it's eye and those pointy teeth sticking out.  was this in the wild or captive?



Thanks for your reply.
Actually, Clickasnap is totally safe website and you can share your photos on it and sell it as well.
Regarding this photo, it was taken in captive.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. As the above poster commented, we all pretty much frown on clicking on links to view an image. The forum itself frowns on links which draw traffic away from the site and which are strictly for self promotion or advertising of the poster. (ThePhotoForum.com Guidelines and Rules | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum) .

Posting a full size image (not a thumbnail), or embedding an image link, will generate more comments,  and including a link to your outside work is a better option.


----------



## Nat Academy (Mar 16, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Welcome to the forum. As the above poster commented, we all pretty much frown on clicking on links to view an image. The forum itself frowns on links which draw traffic away from the site and which are strictly for self promotion or advertising of the poster. (ThePhotoForum.com Guidelines and Rules | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum) .
> 
> Posting a full size image (not a thumbnail), or embedding an image link, will generate more comments,  and including a link to your outside work is a better option.


Thanks for your comment.
So, that's mean it is forbidden to post a link for my photos?


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

Nat Academy said:


> So, that's mean it is forbidden to post a link for my photos?



No, not unless it's click bait, strictly for drawing traffic to an outside site. However, most (including myself) are hesitant to click on any unknown link because of security concerns. If you're seeking comments on your images just posting a thumbnail, and expecting the viewer to click on it to enlarge it, you likely won't get many comments either. Scrolling through posts most won't go to the trouble. Sizing your images for 1000-1200 px on the long side is a good size for viewing. If you post an image and also post a link to your sharing site for further viewing it's okay, so long as you're not trying to sell something.

I have no experience with your sharing site, I use Flickr which gives me a BB code that I can copy and paste in my post. Like this recent one posted here in TPF Cold Water clicking on the image automatically takes the viewer to the full resolution image on Flickr.


----------



## Nat Academy (Mar 16, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> No, not unless it's click bait, strictly for drawing traffic to an outside site. However, most (including myself) are hesitant to click on any unknown link because of security concerns. If you're seeking comments on your images just posting a thumbnail, and expecting the viewer to click on it to enlarge it, you likely won't get many comments either. Scrolling through posts most won't go to the trouble. Sizing your images for 1000-1200 px on the long side is a good size for viewing. If you post an image and also post a link to your sharing site for further viewing it's okay, so long as you're not trying to sell something.
> 
> I have no experience with your sharing site, I use Flickr which gives me a BB code that I can copy and paste in my post. Like this recent one posted here in TPF Cold Water clicking on the image automatically takes the viewer to the full resolution image on Flickr.



Thanks for your clarifications, actually I'm still beginner in the field of selling photos, and I dont know which approach I should follow that increase photo sales.
Could you please advise if you have experience in this?


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

Nat Academy said:


> I dont know which approach I should follow that increase photo sales.



Online image sales are every photographer's dream, but sadly the competition is such that the actual sales are slim and few. There is so much competition that only the very best of the best do much. I checked your site, while they aren't bad, they aren't in the top category either.  Develop an online following, check to see what types of images others are selling and continue to improve. Also, check out local craft fairs, I had the pleasure of talking with a photographer that does quite well at specific shows. He has a booth that resembles a log cabin, complete with strategically placed spots, nothing but canvas prints for sale. He said, he'd tried the online route and failed miserably, but when he went the show route, sales took off. For him, his sales are impulse buys, they're priced low enough that people will look at them, like them, and buy them. He was also, very specific in his offering (sizes, subject, etc.), he had records of every sale, that allowed him to narrow his inventory to the hot items and weed out the ones that weren't selling.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Now aint he a sharp looking snappah!


----------



## nokk (Mar 16, 2021)

i've only sold a few images online.  most of which were family/friends who wanted prints of something i posted on facebook.  i don't actually market on fb, i just post small sizes to share.  one image i sold on a stock page for a few hundred $$ to be used in a calendar.  this was after uploading close to 300 images, meticulously keywording, checking the box that there's no people in the image and that a model release/property release isn't needed and hoping everything passed their qa.  after only 1 sale in a year i decided a few hundred bucks wasn't worth the time and effort to sell online.  especially when the stock site gets half and won't pay until you reach a certain amount of money.

most of my sales are done in a store.  the store i sell in is like an antique store, but with modern arts, wholesale and home goods stuff.  i've been in 5 different stores in my area.  the one i'm in now is in a touristy beach town and has been the most profitable by far.  my prints are sold based on location rather than on artistic merit, my wallet and i are perfectly happy knowing that.  when selling you have to keep an open mind on who your customer is.  i could literally crap in a hand and smear it on a canvas in the vague shape of a local lighthouse and sell it.

i'm not trying to discourage you, but look at what your potential profit is and decide if it's worth your time and effort.  there are other ways to make money at photography.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Mar 16, 2021)

I like the croc pic...can’t decide if I’d like it better zoomed out showing the whole snout with the eye more off-center...but it still works centered imo. Nice image either way. 

Others have given you some good advice as far as selling your work, but I’ll reiterate as a casual user that I won’t click on any links to see a picture from this forum. (You aren’t going to make any money here on TPF regardless, that’s not what this forum is for)


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

nokk said:


> most of my sales are done in a store. the store i sell in is like an antique store, but with modern arts, wholesale and home goods stuff.



Just curious you sound somewhat like the gentleman I described above. You seem to have gravitated to a specific market and product line. Do you mind sharing more, are you selling framed prints or canvas? Do you have a price point range you follow based on experience? Do you keep track of sales history to guide your inventory decisions?


----------



## nokk (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> nokk said:
> 
> 
> > most of my sales are done in a store. the store i sell in is like an antique store, but with modern arts, wholesale and home goods stuff.
> ...



i'm selling framed canvas prints.  i try to stick to 24x36" to keep things simple, but i do special order sizes up to 30x40" on request, paid up front.  i order the canvas rolled, staple it on a stretcher and put it in a wide, black frame that i buy in bulk, no glass.  the canvas stretcher sticks out a bit from the back, but the frame is wide enough that it doesn't show unless you stick your face against the wall.  it just looks like the frame is floating away from the wall.  i have a few large wholesale wall hanging items that i keep on hand in case i can't restock quickly cause of my job.  that's happened a few times in the summer when the beach population explodes.

i also sell 8x10" framed photos and art prints done on a heavy rag paper.  no mat, just a black frame, thrown in a plastic bag and stacked up on a shelf.  they're sold cheap, esp. considering what i sell the framed canvas for.  the difference is the customer.  the framed canvases go to the rich retired folks with million dollar homes.  the small framed prints go to the families of 4 who are staying for a week in the hampton on the other side of the highway in the cheap(er) part of town.

i started out years ago with a pricing equation that was $.xx/sq inch.  it worked at the time, but i was severely underpriced for the beach.  there's rental properties down there that cost $1million / week.  it's very hard to find a property less than $1 million on the beach side of the highway, even if it's miles from the beach. my prices went up until i found a happy place.  luckily my costs have gone down since i can buy frames in bulk now.

i don't keep an inventory.  i just order 10 canvases per photo and when it's gone i may or may not reorder prints of that photo depending on how long it took to sell.  i have a couple of prints that are great sellers that i always keep around.  and some that i rotate in and out to keep thing looking new.  wildlife is tricky to sell.  nautical stuff is easy.  local nautical stuff sells really well.  my biggest issue is getting down to the beach to take new photos.  it's about 45 minutes south of my house and with my work hours (35 minutes north of my house) it hasn't worked out since before covid.

i have a business license and an llc, a local lawyer set that up a few years ago for me and my parents.  i also have booth insurance, just in case a frame falls off of the wall on someone.  for tax purposes i have a free credit card and i only use that card/account to buy things for the business.  the payouts from the store are once a month so it's easy to keep track of.  i pay off my business card every month and keep the rest for me.


----------

